# Testing my link to a music host



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2004)

http://www.soundclick.com/updateband/SongInfo.cfm?BandID=272510

This is meant to be my Christmas present to all who are interested, but I have never so far in all my life loaded any of our music up into the net. So this is a first and it might as well not work or not take me/you where I want this link to take us to.
Let's try it out.
(By the way, in case you get to hear something: this is my choir singing - you will probably recognise the piece).

It seems like once you click on the link you get to the site and will then have to either press the black or the green button (I've so far only tried to click the black one - the quality of the music like that is poor, though),


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

I just get a page asking me to log in - no buttons :-(


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh dear: this was NOT the plan! So the link only allows *me*, the member, to get to this part of the site. Hmph. I had hoped to thus create a decent URL to our music... Must try again - maybe something new, too... Thanks for looking, Hertz.


----------

